# Dosing Tylan for sick chick...



## LuvMyNigies

Several people suggested that I try Tylan for my sick RIR chick (about 13wks, but very small maybe growth stunted from being sick for so long.) The only one I can find is an injectable form. I guess I just assumed that it was a powder or liquid to put in the water like the Corid (I am really new to problems with chicks. We never had any problems with our older hens.) Is the injectable for cattle and swine the correct one for the chicks too? Also, is Tylan 50 sufficient or does it have to be Tylan 200? Tylan 200 is quite a bit more expensive. I have spent so much money on medicine and treatment for this one chick already (just my luck it will be a rooster that will end up in the soup pot )! I just can't stand to see an animal suffer though, but I don't know how far is too far. I have read elsewhere that Tylan 50 is okay, you just have to use more and that Tylan 200 can even cause a lot of soreness and necrotic tissue damage at the injection site since it is so concentrated, and that if you give the injectable form as an oral med, it could cause throat damage. Does anyone have any experience with this? I attached the picture again incase you did not see the last one. 

If anyone has any more info about this, I would appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## NyGoatMom

The dose for tylan 50 would be 1/2 cc twice a day orally for 5-7 days.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Is there any truth to the contention that giving it orally causes throat damage? And do I need to put it way down the throat or just give it like any other oral meds with a eyedropper? Thanks again for all your help. I also saw your post on OXINE AD, and I'll be looking into getting some of that too. How long does it usually take for all this to clear up? Also, someone posted that it looks like it has an abcess that needs to be lanced. If I do the Corid, Tylan & Oxine, should it still be lanced, and if so, how is that done?


----------



## erica4481

I always use tylan 200 for my chickens. I dose bantams 1/4 ml and standard 1/2 ml. And 1/8 for a chick . I inject it under the skin between the wings. I've never had any side effects or damage from it. And I've never had to give more than 2 injections. It worked great. I've never used tylan 50 so not sure on the dosage .


----------



## NyGoatMom

Let me put it to you this way,and excuse me for being blunt,but if you do not do it, the bird will die.Even if you do, at this point, the bird could die.I have successfully given Tylan 50 and tylan 200 orally with no ill effects. (what really burns is Ivomec, but they get it when needed anyway).

I recommend the Oxine AH (not AD) since it is said to kill a lot of different viruses and fungus. Right now I would say you should treat them all with that, and the ones with any symptoms with Tylan as well.

I would NOT lance it, (that is his/her sinus cavity)that will open up more area for more infection along with spreading it around. It needs antibiotic to fight the infection and then the swelling will go down.The Tylan 200 would have been my preferred choice but the 50 may do the trick.

This bird is very sick, and I am surprised it is still alive, so my hats off to you for keeping it hydrated and fed! I want you to know, I am in n o way an expert, I can only tell you what I would do if the birds were mine. I would start the tylan treatment,and then the Oxine AH by a humidfier. I would thoroughly clean the coop with it as well. I would add a couple of TBSP ACV to their drinking water too.

If for some reason, You cannot start treatment, please put the bird down, as it suffering  But if you can, by all means, do start treatment right away!!

This is a long shot, I'm afraid....but I wish you well on it :hug:
I would not wait any longer...this needs aggressive treatment now.


----------



## LuvMyNigies

As far as the ACV, I am already putting the liquid 9.6% Corid in their drinking water. Do I need to put the Apple Cider Vinegar in with it or give them two separate waters?


----------



## LuvMyNigies

Also, NYGoatMom, I don't mind your bluntness. I obviously need help here as this is all very new to me and I really don't have much to go on or a local mentor. My vet has a Master's Degree in Chickens but seems to just have a lot of big words to say about it but nothing really helpful since we are going on the second week of the antibiotic that he gave and it is not helping only getting worse and he encouraged me not to do the Corid and Tylan last week, but now says to do it. 

So, I'd really rather get first hand experience knowledge from actual chicken owners like yourself rather than a vet that learned all the technical terms in a classroom, but doesn't really have any first hand experience. 

Kind of like a doctor newly delivering a baby, they maybe just out of the classroom with an armload of degrees, but a mom who has actually had a half dozen or more of her own children or a successful lay midwife of many years could probably give you a lot more practical information and advice. They may not be experts, but they really just have more experience. I don't know, just my opinion.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I would start the acv after the Corid.Corid only needs done for 5 days, and during treatment with any water based meds, you should not have any other water available......
Maybe your vet knows more than i do about chickens, but if it isn't working, try this route! I have never brought a chicken to a vet, as my budget would not allow it) so I have learned via experience. I really hope this does the trick, but I cannot guarantee it, especially since it has been in your flock for quite a while now...

I really hope you have success....but if you don't...still use the Oxine AH to clean the coop before adding new chickens!


----------



## sassy

Hey does anyone know what to do with a chicken who's egg is stuck out side it's butt with the membrane all around it. Her insides look like they are coming out. I have not a clue what to do its my sisters chicken


----------



## NyGoatMom

Can you get a pic of it?


----------



## sassy

Her husband soaked it!!! Woo hoo egg came out!!! Now what do we do?


----------



## NyGoatMom

You shouldn't need to do anything....just watch for her next egg to be sure she's good to go..


----------



## sassy

There' seems to be another egg yoke in there. Should we let her dry up and see what happens. Will insides stay in.


----------



## NyGoatMom

What I am hoping is that she does not have one egg stuck and others coming around it. Is her abdomen extended and hard?
You can "go in" and feel for the egg, just careful not to break it...


----------



## sassy

The egg that came out had another half of broken egg on it does that mean the other half in there. She's wrapped in a towel drying now. Her vent seems to have gone back in.


----------



## NyGoatMom

That's good about her vent. Can you feel for another egg in her abdomen?


----------



## sassy

Feels soft. Nothing hard. But vent is now coming out alittle. Do we push it back again? Doesn't seem to stay in


----------



## NyGoatMom

A pic would be good.....and maybe start your own thread? I don't wanna take over this one


----------



## sassy

It's fine to take over. Lol. Don't have time for another thread I trust your judgement


----------



## NyGoatMom

Here is a good website that tells you what to do for prolapsed vent...
http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/04/prolapse-vent-causes-treatment-graphic.html


----------



## sassy

Thank you so much. Your the best


----------



## NyGoatMom

I don't know about all that Shucks!!


----------



## sassy

Lol. You helped a lot. My sis a wreck she loves this chick


----------



## Jan Mckee

LuvMyNigies said:


> Several people suggested that I try Tylan for my sick RIR chick (about 13wks, but very small maybe growth stunted from being sick for so long.) The only one I can find is an injectable form. I guess I just assumed that it was a powder or liquid to put in the water like the Corid (I am really new to problems with chicks. We never had any problems with our older hens.) Is the injectable for cattle and swine the correct one for the chicks too? Also, is Tylan 50 sufficient or does it have to be Tylan 200? Tylan 200 is quite a bit more expensive. I have spent so much money on medicine and treatment for this one chick already (just my luck it will be a rooster that will end up in the soup pot )! I just can't stand to see an animal suffer though, but I don't know how far is too far. I have read elsewhere that Tylan 50 is okay, you just have to use more and that Tylan 200 can even cause a lot of soreness and necrotic tissue damage at the injection site since it is so concentrated, and that if you give the injectable form as an oral med, it could cause throat damage. Does anyone have any experience with this? I attached the picture again incase you did not see the last one.
> 
> If anyone has any more info about this, I would appreciate it more than you know!


If this ever happen again witch I hope it dont...u get kids antibiotic 3 mg and Benadryl 3 mg


----------

